# Hunter vom Geistwasser - 6 months!



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey guys,

I am trying to learn more about conformation, so I really don't know how to critique my own pup. I was hoping some experienced eyes could give me an idea of how he is developing. He's West German working lines, currently starting out in Schutzhund. I will put him through a breed survey one day, so I would like to start learning more about conformation while he's young.

Anyway, on to the pictures. Please let me know what you think! Please excuse the stacking... I was by myself, had to stack him and take the photo. I am definitely no expert! Front legs aren't aligned, back leg is too far forward, etc. Advice on that is appreciated, too!





































Thank you everyone!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

There's my Hunter boy! :wub:

It's hard to critique puppies... but I love this boy! Maybe because I am his Auntie... lol.. but he is handsome! That is my formal critique.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I am no expert but to me his structure looks compact and solid. How old is he in these pics?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

He looks a little short in the body but pups tend to be leggy at 6 months. He will probably balance out. His right foot is pointing out, don't know if that is conformation or just a momentary thing. I am no expert (for sure) I just think he's over-all very nice looking.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I can't give any critique because I am not qualified but he looks very nice to me.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I dont know anything except that he's a very handsome boy! :wub:


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks for your input, everyone! I greatly appreciate it! Yes, he is only 6 months old as of today.


----------

